# Lets see the volvos :)



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well seems a ze germans of the forum have there own i thought volvos deserved their own :lol: 




























please reply volvo owners....


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Not a Volvo in the 'tru-est' sense LOL But Mark 1 FRS owners seem only too pleased to call it that









Needs a bit of 303 care when I get the chance


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://photo.netcarshow.com/Volvo-S60_R-Design_2011_photo_04.jpg

i would like this :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

d00bie said:


> Not a Volvo in the 'tru-est' sense LOL But Mark 1 FRS owners seem only too pleased to call it that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll let the FRS in....
pretty much is :lol: oh the irony they are killing the t5 engine in volvos end of thi but keeping the t5 moniker :lol: will only be fords ecoboost from the ST

come on i know im not the only volvo owner on here!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

*I've got a Volvo too!*

Here's my 2005 S60 2.4D 126bhp remapped


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jochen said:


> Here's my 2005 S60 2.4D 126bhp remapped


very nice where abouts in belgium you from? after all my C30 was made there


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

love the c30! my bro has the pre facelift c30 r design in white and twin exhausts. ( 1 being fake but it looks original)


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my grown up C30:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

C30.................Best looking car made for years! :thumb:

WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

like the xc60  D5?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HairyMonster said:


> Here's my grown up C30:thumb:


Ulswater in the background?


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumb:yes taken in Oct 2009..nicely spotted:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

HairyMonster said:


> :thumb:yes taken in Oct 2009..nicely spotted:thumb:


The Lake District is one of my favourite haunts - especially Buttermere.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Not mine, but my dad's V50 R-design. I really like it, lovely to drive


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> very nice where abouts in belgium you from? after all my C30 was made there


Thanks! Also love the C30:thumb:
I'm from a small town called 'Zonhoven' which means as much as 'Sungarden'. It's in the north-east.

You Volvo is made in Gent :driver:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

My old S40 sport


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

My V50 r-design
Has any one had a 2.0D remapped or know who i could speak to up this neck of the woods.

before, with dealer inflicted holograms
















After a little tlc.
More work still required to refine, but i am getting there.










Note to self,

Must get a pic of the entire car at some point.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jochen said:


> Thanks! Also love the C30:thumb:
> I'm from a small town called 'Zonhoven' which means as much as 'Sungarden'. It's in the north-east.
> 
> You Volvo is made in Gent :driver:


realised the last bit  just wondered relative to it :lol:  most people ive come across on diesel volvos unless its the nutter t5/t6 :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

pogo6636 said:


> before, with dealer inflicted holograms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last bit is the important bit :lol: mines going in to get my keying incident results sorted on the 23rd so i hope i dont end with that! i.e im going to tell them for god sake dont mop the whole car its pretty much flawless atm minus RDS.....the serapis are sooo easy to clean as well....


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

sucker for volvos, will own a r design one day

some pix for the good of the thread lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^
that c will so struggle to get around i struggle getting in the drive at mine and GF's at normal height

regarding the remap on the 2.0D i think most achieve about 178bhp for memory in the C30 might be worth looking into the RICA softloader  theres another one that c30 world use but i cannot rem atm sorry  unlike some of you bunch with 2.0D's in the s40 and v50's certain c30's dont have DPF's 

notice no one is showing any heico bits :lol:


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

its on air ride bud  i looked into bagging an S40 before i bought my SEAT.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tom Newton said:


> its on air ride bud  i looked into bagging an S40 before i bought my SEAT.


seen a couple of bagged ones but i think most of the early ones have gone back standard because of problems  or met their maker should we say....

who has xenons thinking about it - i can identify one or 2 with the blue ring in the headlight...


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> C30.................Best looking car made for years! :thumb:


Having been a Renault man since the late 1960's I was very tempted by the
looks of the C30, especially as my Laguna 2 was so scary to drive:doublesho.

However, the looks of the new Laguna Coupe won out. Are C30's a fairly rare 
car in the UK? I've not seen one for ages around here, though with nearest 
Volvo dealer being 18 miles away might be a factor - that was another influence 
on my decision.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's some of my XC70 D5

I love this car. I will post up more piccies when I get back from offshore!










Spotted a bit I missed a while :wall: back so went over it with the AFPP.










Just washed, still reflecting nicely!










Apologies for the rubbish Desire photos.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> seen a couple of bagged ones but i think most of the early ones have gone back standard because of problems  or met their maker should we say....
> 
> who has xenons thinking about it - i can identify one or 2 with the blue ring in the headlight...


Active Bi-Xenon lights, standard on the SE Lux XC70. Absolute lifesaver going round country roads at night when there's a deer/badger/hobo in the middle of the bend!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

S60 2.0T SE and S60 R


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

knew someone would mention the R :lol: recently saw a v70 R for sale! yeah our d2 in the pics has bending version its weird!

theres a fair few C30's i've seen most keep low mileages surpisingly i have seen very few even from 2006 getting anywhere near average miles for most cars tbh. i think the most ever ive seen is one witrh 100K km on....but thats the extremest one....

UK wise there is plenty but in comparison with other cars like the golf there is naff all volvo just dont advertise enough even i maybe so bold to say i nearly forgot about it thinking it would be silly and started looking at a mini but i got the dream rescued and for the better.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The older models are still good too :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

:devil: :thumb:


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

My '02 V40 1.8S
Currently on 125k miles


----------



## MotorCity (Jan 26, 2008)

Great thread..

I will be able to contribute in about 4 weeks as my 2011 v50 R Design is currently on the water to me!!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is my old Volvo C70 T5, it was such an awesome car.


----------



## Rusty01 (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres My V70r


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

*2011 Volvo C30R*

Titanium C30R Freshly Waxed with AG HD wax.


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

*Belated entry*

1800 - not mine, but I wish:argie::argie:
V70 p2 - mine  cups thanks to DW!:thumb:


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Another oldie but goodie my S70R


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

heres a nice volvo 









and heres the age of all volvo drivers :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This is my mammabears volvo its a 1.6 R Design, its a 59 plate and done just under 5k


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

abz001 said:


> This is my mammabears volvo its a 1.6 R Design, its a 59 plate and done just under 5k


Nice looking Car :thumb: under 5k thats really good mileage!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

My old C70 T5, My favorite volvo model after the S60R


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

detaillover said:


> Nice looking Car :thumb: under 5k thats really good mileage!


I detailed it that day so it looks so much better than it did, but when i finished the sun started going down hence the rubbish pics!

Yeah she lives in a small village (about two miles long?) so she will walk if she needs to go out, so only uses the car to come into Aberdeen to visit me or drive down to Edinburgh... she hates driving!


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

abz001 said:


> I detailed it that day so it looks so much better than it did, but when i finished the sun started going down hence the rubbish pics!
> 
> Yeah she lives in a small village (about two miles long?) so she will walk if she needs to go out, so only uses the car to come into Aberdeen to visit me or drive down to Edinburgh... she hates driving!


Im the same with my C30 i live 5 mins from Grangemouth where i work at the refinery so i cycle in most of the time, so the car stays nice and shiny in the garage

:detailer:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> I detailed it that day so it looks so much better than it did, but when i finished the sun started going down hence the rubbish pics!
> 
> Yeah she lives in a small village (about two miles long?) so she will walk if she needs to go out, so only uses the car to come into Aberdeen to visit me or drive down to Edinburgh... she hates driving!


yay nice volvo drivers out :lol: craig cheers  :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is my old C70 2.3 T5 240, only had it 6 weeks or so but thought i'd post join in lol:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Here is my 12 year old V70, just after a detail with Mirror Image. She's done 120k on a Diesel and runs like a dream.

Picture borrowed from the V70 detailing section when he'd completed my car. i am sure Steve won't mind.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i was impressed how Steve brought that up! looks in good nick for 120k


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Bar the very odd scuff here and there It is in exceptional condition for its age. I look at many younger than mine on the road and mine is in good nick. I detail it weekly and have always looked after it. I am having Steve back once a year too, just to keep on top of it. Hardly any swirls on it, the only thing that was bugging me was the plastic trim, it was going light in colour, so I got some Walnut Oil from Tesco and put that on. What a difference to the trim. 

Thanks Simon


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

here`s mine, not my actual truck but i have a volvo


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i believe you might have the most powerful :lol: well def torque wise :lol:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

detaillover said:


> Nice looking Car :thumb: under 5k thats really good mileage!


I've a 2.0d SE Sport C30 lying on the drive at home on an 07 plate with under 12000 miles on it!!!

Sits there as a second runner but scared to use it as every time I start it I get all the stupid electrical faults appearing. Just can't be arsed to sell it yet.


----------

